# DWR website maps



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

I read a post by trout bum a month or so ago:
"Re: Weeber 10/23
by trout bum » Oct 27, '10, 6:28 

If you dont know already, there is a map on the DWR web site that 
shows all public and private and walk-in areas. Hope this helps!

TB"
I just went on the DWR website to find maps with access points but don't know where to look. The only maps I'm aware of are the hunting boundaries maps. Anyone know where to find these maps at? Post a link please if you do.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

http://wildlife.utah.gov/maps/stream_access/

Try this.

Fishrmn


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks for that link, I appreciate it.


----------

